# Need help - Broadband in Bangalore



## Drizzling Blur (Nov 4, 2013)

I live in Adugodi (Pincode: 560030) and am having trouble locating ISP who can actually provide a decent service in this area. I have a reliance connection but need an other connection, limited plans are good, I just need to locate a service provider. Please help, tired of not having a decent connection and struggling with the research I got to do day in day out.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 4, 2013)

Ask the local cable provider for it. Ask a few neighbours who the cable provider is. Luckier if you get his contact info. Usually, local cable providers have net services. Else, BSNL / Airtel are your only options if they are available at your area.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 4, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Ask the local cable provider for it. Ask a few neighbours who the cable provider is. Luckier if you get his contact info. Usually, local cable providers have net services. Else, BSNL / Airtel are your only options if they are available at your area.



Am also look for the same but i think it is best to go for HathWay in bangalore. Since i am new to city, i dont know whether it's available in Adugodi. I am in bommanahalli BTW..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2013)

act bb
you bb
tikona bb and hathway are some of the local bb service providers in blore
act is the best of them all.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Nov 5, 2013)

Act and YouBB are not providing service in this area.

I called Airtel and Hathway, waiting for them to call back, I do see a considerable number of networks listed maybe I'll do a quick check as to who has what, might be a little weird though 



prehistoricgamer said:


> Ask the local cable provider for it. Ask a few neighbours who the cable provider is. Luckier if you get his contact info. Usually, local cable providers have net services. Else, BSNL / Airtel are your only options if they are available at your area.



Not a bad idea, I know a local cable guy's office just down the street, will check with them. Had a really bad billing experience with BSNL no never again!


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 5, 2013)

I've heard Hathway is sh1t. Anyway, don't take my word on it. Airtel is on the expensive side. But the service offered is worth it IMO if you got the moolah to afford it.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Nov 5, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> I've heard Hathway is sh1t. Anyway, don't take my word on it. Airtel is on the expensive side. But the service offered is worth it IMO if you got the moolah to afford it.



Neither Hathway nor Airtel have connectivity in this area.

G-Broadband is my last hope - Gatik


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Nov 12, 2013)

Alrighty folks, G-Broadband has give me a connection, so yes it's available in the area, I've chosen the 2Mbps Unlimited plan off the below -


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 2, 2013)

Airtel BB works well in Koramangala which is close to Adugodi


----------

